# Using CFL bulbs instead of tubular lamp



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I have a question regarding hoods and lamps.

If I have 2 hoods that have tubular lamps, can I use CFL lamps instead?

For example I have a Marineland hex 5G tank (http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=5020&mid=3227) which uses 15W max tubular lamp. Can I use a 13W CFL( for example http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...rescent%2BBulbs%252C%2B3-pack.jsp?locale=en)?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think the CFL bulbs will screw into a hood that uses fluorescent tubes...

Tubes have pins at their ends. CFL bulbs screw into a socket, much like incandescent bulbs.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

DB, the bulbs are like this http://www.rona.ca/shop/~lightbulb-t10-tubular-lightbulb-osram-sylvania-50182_!tubular_shop.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah, that makes things much easier.

Those "tubular lamps" are essentially incandescent bulbs. I was under the impression you were referring to fluorescent tubes.

However, since that is not the case, then you can substitute the bulbs you currently have for CFL bulbs.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

If it fits you can use it. usually the space for those tube bulbs are tight.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The reason I want to change them is that I get more light, less heat and more spectrum for the plants. 

Frank said that the incandescent lamps don't have the spectrum required for the moss to thrive. Therefore, as a DIY, why not giving them the proper setting, right?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

You can get the 6500K daylight CF bulbs from Home Depot and the spectrum of the 6500k will be better for most plants.


----------

